# Ohio Light Laws



## bmccartney

I just read ORC and it was a bit confusing. I was wondering if anyone has a DEFINITE answer as to what is legal in Ohio. I'd like to put strobes in the front and rear for a) entering and exiting private property for plowing and b) as a warning for recovering vehicles in the ditch or a stalled vehicle and when we are having to be partially in the roadway for lawncare (tree trimming.)


----------



## Rc2505

What questions do you have on the subject? I have them on my trucks, and have no issues with police bothering me.


----------



## bmccartney

What colors are you running on the front and rear?


----------



## bmccartney

Anybody have anything??


----------



## suzuki0702

i have no definative laws but i run strobes in the rear brake lights (red flash) and in the front head lamps...(clear flash) havent been stopped or questioned yet


----------



## bmccartney

Is that public or private property?


----------



## Pirsch

You can call OSP.... They can tell you but for private property no issue...Vehicle recovery Amber and No White strobes or Wig Wag headlights... 

Ambers are the safest course but give OSP a call...They can spout it out to you along with the ODOT rules for them.

Good luck!


----------



## SnowGuy

I had a run in with my local police department over my strobes and lightbar. According to Ohio Revised Code you cannot use any "color" other than amber for non-emergency work / purposes. According to the Ohio Attorney General,,,,,clear (strobe tubes) are not a "color" so therefore are not illegal to use in your back-up lights, amber turn signal housings or clear headlamp housings, They are illigal to use in any red lamp housing. Trust me I spent a lot of time and $$$ to prove my point, but I decided to make the cop that stopped me eat his words, no matter the cost. I even explained to him that the only reason that I have $1000+ in my stobes, lightbar, etc. is to prevent an accident and not bother him at the donut shop !!! I don't think he was smart enough to get the picture. So much for living in a small town !!!


----------



## bmccartney

I called the Ohio State Highway Patrol and the dispatcher instructed me any color other than blue and red was legal. Thanks all.


----------



## BrownLeopard

In Ohio you can not run green, blue, red or purple (yes, they make domes/inserts that color). Amber may be used ONLY while on private property or stopped on a roadway.

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513.17

For the full info: http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513


----------



## show-n-go

I run clear strobes front and rear with an amber light bar on top and have never had an issue. Most of the lot's i plowed were very close so i would just leave the lights on and never had a problem. If i go out on the highway or main road i turn them of unless i am pulling someone out of a ditch or something. Most of the time we are on the road the only people out there are police, us and other plow truckls so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Watkins

Yes, green lights can cause u more issues then blue, even red.

red are pretty safe to use, as well as white.

Amber are the usual lights used for municipality vehicles doing road work or plowing and are your best bet to keep everyone on the up and up.


----------



## Pirsch

Amber to the front, clear if in the rear tail lights... if you mount something on the sides...Amber is the way to go. Red/Blue are Emergency Vehicles, Green is usually security or a command post. Amber is the most visible color compared to clear but you'll get more flashback with clear.


----------



## Watkins

In michigan, Green is conservation officers, and a big time issue here.
Even worse then no medical card when operating trucks over the interstate.


----------

